# Houdini's plush mate



## cooingsosweetly (Apr 3, 2005)

pigeons are very advanced creatures. i have a foster care bird now, (someone crazy "cut" his wings and tail off with scissors.) it broke my heart, i believe i found him shortly after, for he wasnt injured or worse, dead. I plucked all the feathers slowly and carefully, and they have grown back in and he is proud, confident and ready for a soft release, desperate for a mate. He has been mating with a plush pigeon toy that i purchased (couldnt resist) but i didnt think that my birds would use it as a mate. He looks so proud when he jumps off of her and struts around. I assume this behavior is common. They need to have mates, and if not, need to be a part of a flock. If none of that is available, please make sure your pigeons have "mock mates" to give their love to, because after all pigeons are just big doves, and they are very affectionate and need to give their love to something.


(and my mated pair, Ku and Squabus are doing great! their squab, Sparky Squeekz is ready to join a flock and find a mate. i will be releasing him with Houdini.)


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

That sounds just like our 'Flakey' pigeon, when he was in the house. He built wonderful nests for his Ty Beanie 'Serenity Dove'. When we first provided him with a toy pigeon, he wasn't sure whether to beat it up or take it as his mate, but he eventually chose the second option. It was difficult to get him to accept the aviary and the other pigeons, because he just wanted to be back inside with his Serenity. But now he has a sweet little blue bar hen, Cinderella, who was rescued with an awful foot injury, and he dotes on his real pigeon mate. 

John


----------



## cooingsosweetly (Apr 3, 2005)

*i love blue bars!*

yeah, houdini's plushie is a bluebar, and it's name is simply, "bluebar". My other adult cock is terrified of it, even now that he believes it is a hen. 
my hen, (ku's mate, squabus) is a fiesty little thing that wingslaps and bites hard. They had a squab, Sparkie Squeekz, and he is set for release with houdini in a bout a week.

it will be hard to say bye, but the flock is right around the corner from my house, and it is gonna be so adoreable seeing them doing mating dances for the hens!!! They need mates. The mated pair is on an egg now actually, not the usual dud that i replace them with. i had no idea that hens lay once a month, same as human females.

we are all clocked up together too, so this week sometime the egg will hatch!!!

cheers!
qp


----------

